# tech question



## coramdeo (Jul 27, 2010)

I seem to have to reset my "skin" every time I log on. 
How do I save my preference? Thanks


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jul 27, 2010)

Hmmm, I use an alternate skin and don't have that problem. What people who know more than I do always ask first is what is your operating system and browser? I use Vista/Firefox with vB4 Default (which actually isn't the default) and it "remembers".


----------



## JML (Jul 27, 2010)

coramdeo said:


> I seem to have to reset my "skin" every time I log on.
> How do I save my preference? Thanks


 
This happens to me as well.


----------



## coramdeo (Jul 27, 2010)

Of course since I asked the question, it quit doing that.


----------



## Rich Koster (Jul 27, 2010)

Make sure you check the "remember me" box. Also, if you reset your browser, it will not remember your password or settings.


----------

